# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Обновления >  Обновление Управление Торговлей 11.5.10.46 (Синхронизация с БП 3.0)

## ClubViper

Добрый день, после обновления Управление Торговлей до 11.5.10.46 задвоилась синхронизация с БП 3.0, попробовал одну удалить - удаляются обе. При попытке создать новую синхронизацию вылетает ошибка:

Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Добавить)
{Обработка.ПомощникСоздани  яОбменаДанными.Форма.Новая  СинхронизацияДанных.Форма(  349)}:ЭлементСсылка = Элементы.Добавить(
{Обработка.ПомощникСоздани  яОбменаДанными.Форма.Новая  СинхронизацияДанных.Форма(  306)}:ДобавитьКомандуСоздани  яНовогоОбменаДляВариантаН  астройки(
{Обработка.ПомощникСоздани  яОбменаДанными.Форма.Новая  СинхронизацияДанных.Форма(  240)}:ДобавитьКомандыСоздани  яНовогоОбменаСтандартныеН  астройки(ТаблицаНастройки  ругиеПрограммы, Элементы.ГруппаОбменДруги  Программы);
{Обработка.ПомощникСоздани  яОбменаДанными.Форма.Новая  СинхронизацияДанных.Форма(  205)}:ДобавитьКомандыСоздани  яНовогоОбмена(Настройки);
{Обработка.ПомощникСоздани  яОбменаДанными.Форма.Новая  СинхронизацияДанных.Форма(  169)}:ПриЗавершенииПолучения  ВариантовНастроекОбменаДа  ннымиНаСервере();
{Обработка.ПомощникСоздани  яОбменаДанными.Форма.Новая  СинхронизацияДанных.Форма(  161)}:ПриЗавершенииПолучения  ВариантовНастроекОбменаДа  нными();

по причине:
Недопустимое значение параметров.

Пробовал сначала удалить синхронизацию, обновиться, при попытке создать синхронизацию такая же ошибка.
Пробовал даже создавать чистую базу нового релиза и в ней то же самое. Кто может подсказать что за........? Или это косяк релиза и ждать новые?

P.S. в УТ 11.5.10.52, в последнем релизе БП 3.0 с этим всё нормально. Т.е. в этих двух новых релизах получается синхронизация не работает совсем.

----------


## ClubViper

Неужели у всех работает? Хоть кто бы отписался, не могу обновиться из-за этого. У меня даже на чистой базе при попытке создать синхронизацию вылетает ошибка. Проверьте плз кто-нибудь.

----------


## Kisly

> Неужели у всех работает? Хоть кто бы отписался, не могу обновиться из-за этого. У меня даже на чистой базе при попытке создать синхронизацию вылетает ошибка. Проверьте плз кто-нибудь.


Такая же картина.

----------

ClubViper (11.12.2022)

----------


## ClubViper

В релизе 11.5.10.63 исправили. Ошибок нет.

----------

